# blink-182 officially reunited!



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvXC_niwd2U


----------



## Zuu (Feb 9, 2009)

wait a second

yeah this is awesome


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh sweet

I like it when bands reunite


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

lol hope they play better songs than the s/t


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 9, 2009)

Copyright claimed. Fuck.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah a couple of my friends have gone crazy about this. I really don't like them though.

the band, I mean xD


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice. I hope they release some more good songs soon.


----------



## Meririn (Feb 18, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

It's like mommy and daddy want to be a family again! My childhood is so pleased.


----------

